

Vote Lafayette to Help Gamification Bring About Positive Social Change - beejhuff
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/19/vote-mayors-challenge-fan_n_2716857.html?utm_hp_ref=tw
We're working with our Local Acadiana Open Source User Group, so please give us feedback and vote!&#60;p&#62;Additional Information  - https://www.facebook.com/beejhuff/posts/131621353670742&#60;p&#62;http://acadianaos.org/
======
beejhuff
Additional Info - <https://www.facebook.com/beejhuff/posts/131621353670742>

